# مطلوب للايجار شاليهات بالساحل الشمالي



## ahmed9999 (5 يونيو 2012)

نظرا لدخول موسم الصيف وكثرة الطلبات علي ايجار شاليهات بالساحل الشمالي لمدة قصيرة 
لذلك تطلب شركة طيبة المصرية شاليهات للايجار وبالساحل الشمالي ( بمارينا – جرين بيتش – اللوتس ) يتم التعامل مع المالك 
لا للوسطاء 





شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01119065989
خـــارج مصـر / 01279365441+
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:
[email protected]


----------

